

Is a Stradivarius Just a Violin? - a_olt
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2014/05/16/313099219/is-a-stradivarius-just-a-violin?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20140516

======
a_olt
The last sentence in this article is pure psychological gold:

    
    
        "Sometimes when you debunk a myth, you realize part of you kind of liked the myth."

------
ignostic
And this is why I love science and studies. People are _so_ strongly
influenced by the opinions of others and expectation that they're willing to
pay $45 MILLION to obtain something that's objectively no better than
something in the thousands we make today. The same is true of wine, certain
coffees, and lots of other subjective purchases where the value is unclear and
hard to quantify.

